# Not really DIY but any other vintage ADS (not a/d/s/) owners??



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a set of (fairly rare I believe) ADS L-910s that my parents bought in the 70s.... LOVE these speakers. 1" coated silk-dome tweeter, 2" coated silk dome midrange, and twin 10" woofers per speaker. Flat to 28hz. For the LONGEST time we had them on just 50w per channel (70s pioneer reciever) and now that they are mine I have them on a new 110wpc Onkyo reciever... FINALLY they SING! Effortless and wonderful sounding.


Any other ADS people on here?? (I know about audiokarma btw )


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

p.s. one of my longer-term goals is to tri-amp these things... first I have to finish the car install.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah....right here.

I have a set of Vintage 'esq L810's in my Garage... They were originally my Dad's that he bought new back in 1981. I have been hard pressed to find anything that really sounds as good as they do in the same price range. 

They were in the living room, but the other half is not too impressed with the looks of them, so they were replaced with some 90's NHT SuperTwo Towers (match my old Pioneer Elite Pro-530HD RPCRT, glossy black and all) and NHT SuperCenter. So the A/D/S Braun's were migrated to the garage, where I can really put the coals to them. 

Pretty sure they will be around long after the kids move out. Actually been contemplating building some new, more modern enclosures for them....one is mint and the other has some pretty good size dings, and dents in the cabinet, they play perfectly!!! Love 'Em!!!!


----------

